# Classics You Refuse to Watch



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

and why?

Star Wars: Looks too kitschy.
Harry Potter: Magician schools and broom flying? Nope.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Dirty dancing. I'm not really interested in dancing and everyone is always trying to force that it's a classic and I should watch it, and that makes me really determined to not watch it. :tongue: I draw the line at footloose!


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Titanic.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

"An Officer and a Gentleman". I was tempted to watch it on TCM; but, the advertising they give it dissuades me from doing so: "He has to decide between the owner of his heart and the owner of his body"... there's something wrong with that sentence, but; I can't pinpoint what exactly.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Anything made in or before the 70s.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Promethea said:


> Anything made in or before the 70s.


Really? Why is that?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Anime. I know you said classics, but there is a lot of anime floating about that people swear by. I just can't get into it.

I _endured_ and even enjoyed Code Gaese, but only because the plot line was interesting. I never even finished it, because I just couldn't stomach the anime.

Never liked the Crouching Tiger hidden Dragon type of tree dancing, either.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Citizen Kane.


----------



## damfino (Jul 23, 2013)

Taxi Driver


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

What's a classic? I entered this thread thinking I knew, but now I'm not so sure.

I'll watch most older movies once (depending on plot and content), but there are several that I won't watch again. One that recently joined this list is _Once Upon A Time, in the West_. Boring.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

Orchidion said:


> Titanic.


Seconded. The ending sounds promising, though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't ''really'' watch movies and yes, it does piss people off lol.

lf l really had to guess how many movies l've seen in my lifetime, l think it would be under 200 and l have hazy memories of them.

Haven't seen Star Wars

Dirty Dancing

Any Brat Pack movie

The Shining

Any Clint Eastwood movie AT ALL

No war or action movies unless you count Forrest Gump

GWTW

Saturday Night Fever 

The Notebook

Fantasia

The Godfather

etc

l've always thought l would catch up one day but now l feel like l need someone to assist me through it lol.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Almost all romantic comedies.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 44 and still have never watched "It's a Wonderful Life."

At this point, it's more the principle of it -- I don't want to break my streak.


----------



## hahahana (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never been able to fully pay attention to the Godfather, I just feel that there's no way it could live up to the hype. 

My best friend refuses to watch Forrest Gump because its "too long."


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> "An Officer and a Gentleman". I was tempted to watch it on TCM; but, the advertising they give it dissuades me from doing so: "He has to decide between the owner of his heart and the owner of his body"... there's something wrong with that sentence, but; I can't pinpoint what exactly.


LMAO!

Breakfast at Tiffany's...it just doesn't interest me. Or really any of those old-timey romantic comedies. I really hate romantic comedies and think they're stupid, and it sucks that those were basically the only movies that could have female leads for most of Hollywood's history.

Star Wars. Not really into science fiction.

I actually haven't seen a lot of the "classic" movies. I haven't seen Citizen Kane (I might watch it today though), Scarface (except the ending scene, also I saw the original 1930s one in a college film class), any John Hughes movie except for Planes, Trains and Automobiles, Titanic (ugh), Reservoir Dogs (I do need to watch that one), etc.

I just watched the Godfather I and II a couple of weeks ago (then my fiance and I tried to watch Godfather III and gave up about an hour into it...LOL).


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Breakfast at Tiffany's...it just doesn't interest me. Or really any of those old-timey romantic comedies. I really hate romantic comedies and think they're stupid, and it sucks that those were basically the only movies that could have female leads for most of Hollywood's history.
> 
> ...


I strongly recommend Citizen Kane (although, just for knowing what the fuzz is all about), Scarface and Reservoir Dogs. With Titanic, you're not missing much; trust me. Also, I could, with all certainty and not minding the wrath of people, recommend any Tarantino film. Sure, he's an egotistical bastard; but, he knows how to make good movies.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> I strongly recommend Citizen Kane (although, just for knowing what the fuzz is all about), Scarface and Reservoir Dogs. With Titanic, you're not missing much; trust me. Also, I could, with all certainty and not minding the wrath of people, recommend any Tarantino film. Sure, he's an egotistical bastard; but, he knows how to make good movies.


Yeah I loved Pulp Fiction (didn't like Kill Bill though, it was too over the top for my taste and I thought the Bride was a bit of a Mary-Sue). The only reason why I haven't watched Reservoir Dogs yet is just never actually committing to watching it. I generally tend to choose watching TV shows (like Breaking Bad, Mad Men, etc.) over movies because I like seeing epic character and plot development over a long period of time.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Yeah I loved Pulp Fiction (didn't like Kill Bill though, it was too over the top for my taste and I thought the Bride was a bit of a Mary-Sue). The only reason why I haven't watched Reservoir Dogs yet is just never actually committing to watching it. I generally tend to choose watching TV shows (like Breaking Bad, Mad Men, etc.) over movies because I like seeing epic character and plot development over a long period of time.


The beauty of "Reservoir Dogs" is that it provides that character development; because, they show you the story of all the members, and what gets then into the heist; the heist, the after-heist and conclusion. It's bloody, I won't deny that; but, it's nothing over-the-top; like Kill Bill. It's a must-see if you're into films.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I know it's not a classic, but I refuse to watch Dexter. I loved the actor in Six Feet Under, and absolutely LOVE horror / morbid anything, but the principle of separating humans into "good" and "bad" people has always pissed me off as I don't believe in absolutes and such black and white thinking. I watched the first episode and the theory / set-up annoyed me, so I refuse to watch any more. I always tell people I'm meaning to getting around to watching it, but I never will because I simply don't want to.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Shahada said:


> I'm not arguing, you can watch whatever movie you want, I don't care. Just off the top of my head, William Burroughs shot his wife, Arthur C. Clarke was a pedophile who had ongoing sexual relationships with young boys, Louis-Ferdinand Celine collaborated with the Nazis, Ezra Pound was a fascist, I could go on if I had the time and inclination. Having an upright moral character and being a great artist do not necessarily go hand in hand.


You actually do care,otherwise we wouldn't be having this debate. It's like you're saying my view is stupid. Like I should Bow to Lady Gaga or something. I also don't listen to the Mamas and the Papas because I don't think John Phillips is a good person. Wheras Jimi Hendrix, John Belushi died from the standard drug overdose. There's nothing wrong with that. There's something wrong with having sex with a minor, and one who is your daughter.

It can actually be argued that Joan Vollmer Burroughs was 28, a legal adult, when she participated in the William Tell incident, that cost her her life, and that she was consensual about it. Rape is not consensual.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Mzansi said:


> So if they're bad then why aren't we also putting in anyone who's supported "democratic" movements,Or supported non-fascist governments?


I was just using examples and was going for clear, easy examples that most people would agree are bad. More people agree that supporting Nazis is bad than supporting US imperialism, for example, so its easier to use Nazism as an example of a bad thing than the more contentious and controversial example.


Brian1 said:


> You actually do care,otherwise we wouldn't be having this debate. It's like you're saying my view is stupid.


I disagree with your view and I think you're shortchanging yourself with it but I didn't say it was stupid. You asked for some examples of great artists who have done bad things so I gave you some, that's all.


Brian1 said:


> It can actually be argued that Joan Vollmer Burroughs was 28, a legal adult, when she participated in the William Tell incident, that cost her her life, and that she was consensual about it. Rape is not consensual.


Consent isn't a free pass. If you ask me to murder you I don't get off in court because you "consented." I should be responsible enough to refuse. Burroughs is one of my favorite writers but that behavior is inexcusable.


----------



## Tipttt (May 16, 2013)

Pretty much any comedy, Titanic, Birth of a Nation, anything by Tarantino besides Pulp Fiction, which I saw, anything from Woody Allen because I don't feel him. And Singing in the Rain.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Shahada said:


> I was just using examples and was going for clear, easy examples that most people would agree are bad. More people agree that supporting Nazis is bad than supporting US imperialism, for example, so its easier to use Nazism as an example of a bad thing than the more contentious and controversial example. I disagree with your view and I think you're shortchanging yourself with it but I didn't say it was stupid. You asked for some examples of great artists who have done bad things so I gave you some, that's all.Consent isn't a free pass. If you ask me to murder you I don't get off in court because you "consented." I should be responsible enough to refuse. Burroughs is one of my favorite writers but that behavior is inexcusable.


I have to agree here, it was a stupid event. The more I learned about the Beats, I really like Billy Burroughs Jr. more than his dad. I do however, acknowledge the influence of William S. Burroughs, on everything from rock musicians, to gay people, to paranoid freaks who think their government is hostile and trying to control its citizens. A Thanksgiving Prayer is one of my favorites.


----------

